# POST error preventing boot-up



## Nizzy69 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys. I would like to thank you in advance for checking this out and possibly giving me some insight on what the problem might be.

System specs:
OS- Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1
Motherboard- Gigabyte ga-ma78gm-us2h
CPU- AMD Athlon x 2 7750 Black Edition 2.7ghz
RAM- Crucial DDR2 PC2-8500 1066mhz (2GBx2) Dual Channel
Video Card- Visiontek HD Radeon 3650 512mb
HDD1- Western Digital SATA 320GB
HDD2- Seagate SATA 320GB
PS- Thermaltake Purepower 600w

About 2 days ago I put the parts together correctly. Fired up the system installed the listed OS and everything worked great. Everything worked. I installed the drivers from the cd's of the different components. Today I thought I should update my OS. It downloaded the new updates and during about mid way installing of the new updates the computer just shut off. I didnt see the 'Windows is shutting down' or anything, just went off. I turned it back on and I got this error during post:

'Verifying DMI Pool Data............
WARNING: EES is turned off !! Please use EES application to turn it on again. Press any key to continue'

I press any key and it does nothing. I can still get into BIOS. I went in there and selected fail-safe default settings. I still receive the same error. I have no idea what 'EES' may be or what caused it. There is nothing on my HDD that I need to salvage or anything.

Thank you for your time and insight :smile:


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

You might have a hardware failure.
use this site to figure whats wrong.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000474.htm


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres someone with the same problem.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...sta-support/351874-windows-vista-problem.html


----------



## johnnyasia2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nizzy69 said:


> Hey guys. I would like to thank you in advance for checking this out and possibly giving me some insight on what the problem might be.
> 
> System specs:
> OS- Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1
> ...



I have the same problem with a Gigabyte MA790X-UD4 and XP 64 bit, Athlon II Phenom. I built the system last night, everything went well, this morning while installing software the system it wouldn't boot up again

"WARNING: EES is turned off !! Please use EES application to turn it on again. Press any key to continue'"


Nothing happens when I press a key


----------



## johnnyasia2 (Mar 11, 2009)

johnnyasia2 said:


> "WARNING: EES is turned off !! Please use EES application to turn it on again. Press any key to continue'"




http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Utility_List.aspx

Easy Energy Saver

(Note) Support Intel GA-G31M-ES2L, GA-G31M-ES2C, GA-P31-ES3G, GA-P43-ES3G and AMD Ultra Durable 3 series motherboards.
(Note) Please update to the latest BIOS version.
(Note) Before running the installation of EES, please make sure you have installed ET6, instead of ET5 (Pro) previously utility.

O.S. : Windows® XP ,Windows® XP 64bit ,Windows Vista x86 (32-bit) ,Windows Vista x64 (64-bit)


----------



## jukesey (Apr 17, 2009)

I have this problem as well. Did anyone get out of it?
Gigabyte board & AMD Phenom 11 CPU.
Jukesey


----------



## Jiml113 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi,

I experienced the same problem yesterday after attempting to install an internal USB hub. Luckily (or unluckily), I learned from a previous problem with the Gigabyte motherboard how to fix the disabled keyboard.

It appears the current Gigabyte bios on some of their motherboards doesn't like USB or wireless keyboards and doesn't recognize or scrambles some commands. Switch to a keyboard with a PS/2 plug or put a PS/2 adapter on the USB cable. . . that should work in getting the "press any key" instruction to work.

As far as getting rid of the EES warning, I simply removed (unplugged) the internal USB hub I had installed, put a PS/2 adapter on my keyboard USB cable, booted, and at the EES warning, pressed any key. That took me to windows. . . . I immediately booted and found the warning was gone.

Not sure this will work with every situation but it's a start. . . 

JimL113:wave:


----------



## jukesey (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Jiml113 for your help.
Unfortunately I have already returned my "bundle" back to Overclockers so that they can determine what has gone wrong. At first I thought you had identified my problem with your incompatible wireless keyboard suggestion and was cursing my impatience in returning the hardware. However I have since remembered that although the system would not respond to the "Press any key to continue" I had been able to access the BIOS settings which as you know requires holding the "Del" key and using the Esc, Enter, Up/Down arrows and the Y & N keys to navigate the pages. So the MB was recognising the keyboard.
I have been in contact with Gigabyte and although they have been unable to identify my problem have mentioned that the BIOS has provision for turning on USB mouse & keyboard. So maybe you should have a look at that.

Jukesey :wave:


----------



## Jiml113 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jukesey, thanks for the heads-up that Gigabyte had a bios setting for activating USB keyboards and mice. I did enable the option with no problem and it does work.

The setting is located in "Integated Pheripherals" . . . . 

Best of luck when you get your "bundle" back. . . BTW, you said "I already returned my "bundle" back to Overclockers". . . I always thought "Overclockers.com" reviewed products and gave directions on the best buys. Maybe I need to give them a better look.

Jim


----------



## chummink (May 13, 2009)

Nizzy69 said:


> Hey guys. I would like to thank you in advance for checking this out and possibly giving me some insight on what the problem might be.
> 
> System specs:
> OS- Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1
> ...


----------



## Syslink (Feb 23, 2010)

EES Stands for Easy Energy Saver. A program that ships with Gigabyte mobos to save computer energy. When making certain updates to the computer Easy Energy Saver gets turned off. Really all the warning is telling you to do is open the Easy Energy Saver application and restart it.
I hope this helps.


----------

